# House Barns 12 Acres Pasture KY



## Cindy in KY (May 10, 2002)

I have our farm on Craigslist, we are wanting to move just a bit north to Vine Grove, so the grand kids can get off their bus at our place when need be. We are a bit too far out now, want to move to a small farm close to son and kids. Our place is a good homestead. It does have the dirt road up the hill, but it's worth it for the seclusion. One neighbor up here, and they are very nice, will move in their cabin in the spring. The one neighbor down below has a few cows and calves, have not seen a bull. We have our Jersey cow and steer in the back pasture, there are no cows joining that pasture at all.

1 hour south of Louisville and 1.5 hours north of Bowling Green. About 15 miles west of I-65. 10 miles into town with Walmart, Lowes, Home Depot, Sams Club, etc.

We are asking 150K. Taxes are low.

Farm on Craigslist



Email or call if you are interested.


----------



## Cindy in KY (May 10, 2002)

I dropped the price to 125K. We found a place that would work for us, where the kids can get off the bus at my place. Everyone interested in our farm is very far away and not in a big hurry.


----------

